# New Tivo Edge doesn't start, want to wait 3 hours.



## Rjohnson264 (Jun 27, 2021)

tivo box has detected a serious problem and will attempt to fix. It will take 3 hours. This has been over 24 hours now and service won't be open until 8am PDT Monday. It is only a week old.
Any ideas?


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

It's very possible the hard drive has failed, and within the first 30 days that's even more likely in my experience.

This is more a HDD issue than a Tivo issue, but any HDD based item has the possibility of drive failures in the first month if the drive is questionable, and you can't rule out rough handling in shipping.


----------



## crobjones2 (Jul 17, 2021)

get a refund and buy something different


----------

